# a little more than a year with ibs and i still can't cope



## terribletummy (Dec 30, 2010)

Just when I think I've found a good diet I either get bored with it or it stops working for me. It keeps making life that much harder for me and less enjoyable. I'm missing out on all the great moments:/


----------



## Leey2000k (Nov 14, 2010)

Hi, I know how you feel - I have lived with IBS since i was 20 i'm 28 now and the last 2 years have been the worse, I dont really suffer with the D but I do get the wind, bloated and Terrible nausea :-(I hope yours gets sorted soon - have you tried any probiotics or Anti-Depressants(I have heard they help in some cases)Take care,Lee


terribletummy said:


> Just when I think I've found a good diet I either get bored with it or it stops working for me. It keeps making life that much harder for me and less enjoyable. I'm missing out on all the great moments:/


----------



## terribletummy (Dec 30, 2010)

Hello[:I've just been taking culturelle and metamucil. The dr is trying to keep me away from any prescriptions since I'm still young. But AH! I want anything that'll help!


----------



## Brianraymic (Nov 7, 2010)

terribletummy said:


> Hello[:I've just been taking culturelle and metamucil. The dr is trying to keep me away from any prescriptions since I'm still young. But AH! I want anything that'll help!


----------



## Brianraymic (Nov 7, 2010)

I have found that dicetel and buscopan have helped me tremendously. These two drugs can be taken together safely.


----------



## SarahLund (Aug 16, 2010)

It's as if the devil suddenly creeps up on you again and goes "Yoo-hoo! I'm back. You're gonna have a hellish three days of those horrid trips to te toilet". Mine would always start off as four weeks of not being able to empty my bowel. Then i'd get acidic pain in my anal area. Way worse than any stomach pain. lol. It felt like ten knives at once were trying to get out of my anus, except they couldn't quite make it. That was the unbearable part of it for me. Always the "dagger" pain, anal pain. It made me cry. Laxatives weren't enough. They were only in my digestive system, and weren't helping, by making me feel more nauses than i already was. Did i mention giddy? Everytime, about ten minutes after taking Lactulose, i would feel very hungry, and very high. Hmmm. Suspicious enough. I suppose at least it gave me the giggles. I started taking it in 2008. I remember how i would almost black out while on the toilet, from trying to strain the pain out. I just wanted to eat lots.


----------

